# Skacel Collections - free patterns



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

sharing the link:

So you think you have enough!!!

http://www.skacelknitting.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.44688/it.C/.f

Enjoy.


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

thanks for the link. I found a couple I liked.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I like the blue diagonal knit sweater. 

Robin


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you for the link


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I also found some; never can have enough.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

My thanks too, I found a couple really nice shawl patterns.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

a knitters dream thank you :thumbup:


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link,some pretty patterns.


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

oh, thank you so MUCH. I have almost as many patterns as I have yarn..so much to knit, so little time.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Never enough patterns! Thanks..


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## dodyann (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks so much, this looks really nice and is sectioned out by types of patterns, love it.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

The scarfs wraps and shawls, is what I have been using for all my moebius scarfs. There are maybe eight different designs, from one basic pattern. I really like it!!!!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lots of pretties there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Never enough! Thank you for the link.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Lovely, thank you.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Great site. Thank you.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

PointySticksNStones said:


> thanks for the link. I found a couple I liked.


Me too.


----------

